# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Ngất ngây bãi biển đẹp nhất Myanmar

## huongdlvn

Du lịch Myanmar không chỉ nổi tiếng là xứ sở chùa tháp mà Myanmar còn có những bờ biển tuyệt đẹp mà thiên nhiên ban tặng. Đến với tour du lịch Myanmar đến với bãi biển Ngapali bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mê hồn của bãi biển với những bờ cát mịn màng, nước trong xanh, những hàng dừa trải dài...
Đến với Myanmar bạn sẽ được thăm bãi biển Ngapali là bãi biển đẹp nhất trong số các bãi biển được thiên nhiên ban tặng ở Myanmar. Đây là một bãi biển nằm trong tiểu bang Rakhine và có bờ cát mịn màng trải dài trên Vịnh Bengal duyên dáng.



Ngoài các hoạt động trên biển như chúng ta thường thấy, khách tour du lịch Myanmar còn có thể đắm mình trong những chuyến du ngoạn như đến thăm các làng chài nhỏ và phiên chợ địa phương, hay khám phá những vùng nông thôn băng chiếc xe đạp nhỏ nhắn và tiện lợi, thậm chí là một chuyến đi tàu đến các hòn đảo lộng lẫy ở ngoài khơi nếu như hầu bao của bạn dư dả. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể học hỏi được nhiều điều thú vị từ bộ môn chơi gôn trên bãi biển lạ mắt. 

Với phương tiện máy bay, chỉ mất khoảng 45 phút ngắn ngủi đến Ngapali từ Yangon, bạn và du khách sẽ tốn gần 14 tiếng đồng hồ khi chạy xe dọc theo dãy núi Rakhine Yoma. Các hãng hàng không nổi tiếng như Yangon Airways, Air Mandalay và Air Bagan đều có chuyến bay từ Yangon đến Ngapali hàng ngày, đồng thời chuyến bay trực tiếp từ Heho và Nyaung đến Ngapali cũng có sẵn để phục vụ du khác phương xa đến thăm.



Thời điểm tuyệt nhất đến thăm thú Ngapali là khoảng từ tháng 10 đến tháng 5. Có thể bạn chưa biết, Ngapali được nhiều người biết đến với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên “có một không hai” trên hành tinh này. Bãi biển kéo dài khoảng 3km với dải cát trắng mềm mại được bao quanh bởi hàng cây dừa xanh nặng trái. Có thể nói Ngapali là một trong những nơi đáng yêu nhất của du lịch Myanmar.

Đến với Ngapali phong cảnh đẹp và tự nhiên của biển xanh, bờ cát trắng và ánh nắng mặt trời chói chang. Biển thì chỉ có một màu xanh ngắt, sáng trong mà không có sự hiện diện của bất kỳ động vật nguy hiểm nào khiến bạn phải lo lắng.

Chùm tour du lịch nước ngoài đến với những bãi biển đẹp hấp dẫn nhiều khách du lịch như du lịch Thái Lan, du lịch Singapore, du lịch Philippines, tour du lịch Malaysia...

----------


## thientai206

ki cóp ki cóp, góp tiền du hí nào, đẹp dư lày cơ mà

----------

